# Cadaver Dog Finds MIA graves on Tarawa



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

This video is several years old. WWII remains were repatriated from Tarawa (Betio) and some also from the northern island of Butaritari, which Americans called Big Makin (Carlson's Raiders). Tarawa is the capital of Kiribati, a country located on the Equator, so that black lab must have been really hot. 

I don't know anything about the dog team or excavations. I was interested because I used to live in this country. It will be one of the ones that goes "under" (water) if sea levels rise. Coral atolls with a small population of really nice people. 

I hope this link works. If it doesn't, copy and paste it into your browser. The video runs about 6 minutes. 


http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1548959784004


----------

